# New speakers



## dr.Angel (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi,
I am new here and I have some questions and I wish you could help me.I want to change the oem speakers but I dont know which type should i get.
my choices are Alpine,Jbl,Infinity and Polk.which one is the best ??? 
If you have any experience please let me know.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Its more personal choice than anything.I would pick Boze, but i have expensive taste.


----------



## Robocop (May 9, 2009)

Infinitys are nice! What size of speakers do we have and how many. I just purchased my 06 GTO m6.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Infinitys work well. The stock speakers are 2ohm.


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

It really depends on what kind of sound your looking for. And you also have to remember that factory speakers are ment to give good all around quality, where aftermarket are ment to fill one type of sound exp Hi, Mid, Low. So if you replace your speakers make sure you get what you want. I usually reccommend nice mid way 3 way speakers, and even if you dont like super bass you probably want atleast a nice 10" sub or atleast a bass tube to give you a good all around sound.


----------



## mfriend193 (Mar 26, 2009)

a god brand is infinity's. And i would consider getting a 10inch subwoffer


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

I understand that our stock system is a 10 Speaker setup... does anyone know exactly what we have? 

What kind of subs are in the trunk is my main question?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

if i am correct there 6 1/2 inch subs in the back window....but i thought i heard people customizing to fit like 8 inch ones back there not sure


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Im happy with the system for now after turning the amp from #3 power setting to #7 (dont think I should push my luck and max the amp out to #10) But I might take a look and see whats back there in that big bulge in the trunk. If the subs are only 6 1/2 inch... that wouldnt suprise me.. its sounds great for stock system though after doing the easy amp mod.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I think you'll find the gas tank behind the bulge...
Bill


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

silversport said:


> I think you'll find the gas tank behind the bulge...
> Bill


LOL I was wondering where that was located... I thought it was under the back seat somewhere under the car or below the trunk. I guess its in a really safe spot though where its at.


----------



## stickpony (Oct 26, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Infinitys work well. The stock speakers are 2ohm.


is each individual speaker in the car a 2 ohm speaker, or is it groups of speakers that are 2 ohm, I.e. the dash tweeter and door speaker together are 2 ohm or are they EACH 2 ohm? and what about the rear speakers?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

stickpony said:


> is each individual speaker in the car a 2 ohm speaker, or is it groups of speakers that are 2 ohm, I.e. the dash tweeter and door speaker together are 2 ohm or are they EACH 2 ohm? and what about the rear speakers?


They all are 2 ohm each.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I replaced all but the tweeters in my car. I went with Infinitys in the doors and rear side panels nd kicker bass drivers in the back. From what I read they are different from subwoofers because bass drivers are meant for free air bass where subwoofers are meant for enclosed areas (like a sealed trunk). It increased the system performance quite a bit. I also set my factory amp at about 75% but its only like a 20 watt amp so that part of it didn't change dramatically.
All you will find in the trunk is a crash bar to protect the gas tank and the gas tank. However you do need to take the carpeted cover off to fully access the drivers. I had to notch out the mounting holes for the drivers since the wiring connectors are across form eachother instead of side by side. Pretty easy though just yank the rear seats and the back deck cover and swap!


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Is the Gas tank seriously behind that crash bar in the trunk? :confusedWhen i got my car, i just thought that it was a cheap speaker box for the stock speaker... HAHA thanks...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> Is the Gas tank seriously behind that crash bar in the trunk? :confusedWhen i got my car, i just thought that it was a cheap speaker box for the stock speaker... HAHA thanks...


Yes it a gas tank behind the trunk support brace.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I heard you can shave about 30 pounds by deleting the entire stereo system.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> I heard you can shave about 30 pounds by deleting the entire stereo system.


:agree

That sounds about right. Then get the exhaust a little
loud, and you'll never miss it!

Larry


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Can you just swap the speakers out? Or is there a difference in ohms, etc. that requires more than a simple swap?

Bose systems don't seem to work with after market speakers from my NSX and RX7 due to the difference ohm ratings.

I know nothing about the factory GTO system.


----------

